

On being homeless to fund a startup and dealing with the secret service - austenallred
http://nextshark.com/austen-allred-on-being-homeless/

======
rholdy
I've been following this story for a while. I admire the hustle and drive this
guy shows. He's obviously committed to making something cool.

The fact that this, and similar stories about this same guy and website have
been making the rounds for a couple months is pretty neat. I don't think he
planned on his story becoming viral when he was sleeping in a church parking
lot, but I think that is a pretty cool, if unintended tertiary benefit.

The story makes a great headline, and that has generated some buzz for the
company. Good for them. I hope it works out. I signed up for the beta.

------
jack-r-abbit
Pretty much the same story as Kurt Varner from last year. Interesting what
people will do to achieve their goals.

But... is it just me or does the "secret service" part of the interview seem
way too insignificant to warrant being half the article title?

------
PeterisP
People can do with their money as they want, but one picture from the article
reminds me that we as a society would be far better of if our social consensus
for young families valued investments in housing quality (and also pretty much
everything else) as much more important than a marketing-manufactured
tradition of buying&gifting compressed carbon. Just saying.

~~~
nanomage
I would argue they figured out what they wanted outside of the full influence
of social consensus.

Live in a car = Fund Startup + Ring to from his supporting partner

Most ppl in the valley with a gf(bf) choose:

Apt + work at someone else's startup + untested supportive gf(bf)

Then there are the pompous ones:

Apt + Work at a fake startup (profitable, lots of employees) + have normal
significant other, who says they support but probably wont be there if
conditions get hard enough.

The real key is that he had unconditional support to do what he believed in
and thought was right.

Do what you believe in, and everything else will work itself out as long as
you are persistent.

p.s. I couch surf because i believe in what i'm doing, so i may be biased.

------
kevingadd
This is now illegal in Palo alto. Yay, silicon valley! More seriously, though,
props to him for having the backbone to keep at it for even three months.
Fundraising is stressful enough with a roof over your head...

------
kmeritt
You can't teach that.

